# Another Orbea Fit Question



## wai (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi,

I recently got an 06 Opal 57 (my first road bike). I got fitted out at my LBS and my measurements are: Height: 6ft 3in, inseam 90.5cm, reach 67.0cm and torso 67.1cm. I was recently at another bike shop and they claimed that my bike was way too small (claimed I should be riding a 59 or 60) and that I was poorly fitted. Both LBS seemed to know what they were talking about. I am terribly confused. Is the 57 too small? Thanks for your thoughts in advance.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm 6'3" (36" inseam) as well and ride a 60 Orca (same geometry as Opal). I thought about getting a 57, but didn't want a super-long stem and tons of seatpost showing. Right now I run a 110 stem and would probably need a 130 stem to make a 57 work. I hope your shop will allow for a swap if it doesn't fit; especially if that's the size they said you needed. I haven't read anyone at our height riding a 57.

Here's a shot of my 60 Orca to give you an idea of how much stem and seatpost I have.


----------



## wai (Dec 11, 2006)

dave99ag said:


> I'm 6'3" (36" inseam) as well and ride a 60 Orca (same geometry as Opal). I thought about getting a 57, but didn't want a super-long stem and tons of seatpost showing. Right now I run a 110 stem and would probably need a 130 stem to make a 57 work. I hope your shop will allow for a swap if it doesn't fit; especially if that's the size they said you needed. I haven't read anyone at our height riding a 57.
> 
> Here's a shot of my 60 Orca to give you an idea of how much stem and seatpost I have.


What were your upper body measurements? The argument that the LBS made for fitting me on a 57 is that center to cetner top-tube (57) + stem length (130) was much better than a 60 top-tube + short stem... 

Did you try a 57 when you were looking at bikes? What are the differences in ride characteristics between the 60 and 57? 

Sweet bike, btw.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

If I did my measurements correct, my torso length was ~68 and an arm length of 62.5.

I didn't get to ride either before getting my 60. There were no shops within a few hours drive that had a 60 at the time. I did as many measurements as possible and the 60 seemed to work the best. I've been very happy with it after some 6k miles.

I do think the 57 can work though, I just didn't want to risk it. Notice I have the stem dropped all the way down. Yours probably will have some spacers and a flipped stem. Depends on your flexibility. I even talked to a guy at Orbea and he recommended the 60 as well. Please post photos of your Opal once you get it. I'm anxious to see how much seatpost you have sticking out.  Oh, and pros ride smaller frames all the time. That's why you see those long stems and seatposts. I'm not a pro and already have plenty of saddle to stem drop.


----------



## wai (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I will let you know what I think of the setup once I put some real miles on the bike. I am hoping that the smaller frame and longer stem doesn't adversely affect handling too much. Although, at this stage (having just starting riding), I am not sure I can really tell the difference. These are good lessons learned for if and when I get a new bike. 

I promise to post a picture of the Opal soon!


----------



## wai (Dec 11, 2006)

Just a quick update. I was back at my bike shop and they have agreed to let me swap out my frame for the '06 Orca 60 (they didn't have any Opal 60s) for an additional $100. I am feeling really good about this deal and about being on the right size bike frame. Thanks again for the advice and I will post a picture of the new frame when I pick it up from the shop next week!


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

I think you'll be happy with the 60 and the Orca as well. It's a more compliant bike and not as stiff as the Opal.


----------

